# Weekly competition 2011-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R F' U F' U2 R F2 U'
*2. *R F2 R' U2 F R2 F' U2
*3. *R2 U' R' U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2
*4. *R2 U R' U2 F U F' U
*5. *U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *L U2 B R2 B' L' B' L B' L2 D' F' U' B R F' U R'
*2. *B' L2 U' F2 D2 U F L' R' U' F' L' F' D' B2 L2 U'
*3. *D' F' R2 U' L2 F D' R' B R' B F' D R2 D L' B'
*4. *R D' U2 F' L' D F' L2 U' R B F' L B2 D' R F U2
*5. *L B' D' B' L2 R2 D2 R B D' R' D2 B R2 U B2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 U' Fw D' F2 D' F2 Uw' R B U R' Fw' U' B2 Rw2 Uw F2 Rw' B' F Uw L D2 Fw2 D' F2 D2 U' B L' Rw Fw L2 Uw F D Uw' U2 B'
*2. *D U B F' Uw' B' Uw2 Rw' Fw' F D U' B2 F2 Rw Fw L Rw2 Fw D2 Rw R F2 Rw D2 B' F U2 Fw' U2 Rw2 D B' Uw2 L R2 D' B' Fw2 D2
*3. *Uw2 Fw' D' U' Rw2 R D' Uw' Rw2 B' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' B Rw B R U L' B2 L' Fw' L Rw' R Uw2 B U F U' B2 R F Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 D
*4. *D2 B' R' B2 D L' D U2 L2 R F L2 R' D Fw D2 U' L B' D2 L2 Rw' D Rw2 R F2 U2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw2 R2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw Rw B2 Fw2 R'
*5. *Rw' R U R2 F' R2 U' L' Uw L2 U Fw2 Uw U B' D B' U' B' Rw' U Fw2 F' D2 B' Fw U' F Rw2 B Fw' L2 Fw R2 B' Uw' U' Fw2 L' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw F D' Bw Lw2 B2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 F2 R Bw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' R2 Dw R' U' F2 Lw' R Uw Fw2 F2 Uw' B' Fw2 F' U' Lw R Dw' U B2 D' Dw' Uw Fw' F U' Rw D2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' B Bw Uw2 Bw
*2. *D Uw' U2 Lw2 Bw' L R' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 F' Uw F' Dw B2 Bw2 Fw2 F R2 D2 L' R2 Uw U' B' F Lw' R2 Bw' Lw B Bw' F2 U' Bw Fw' F' Lw Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw L D' F2 Rw Uw' L' Lw R' Uw L2 B' Dw B2 D2 Lw Fw Lw2
*3. *R F L2 F2 Lw F' D2 L' D F2 Lw' Uw R B' D' Rw F' Dw2 B U Bw' Lw D' B L2 U2 L Rw2 D Rw R2 D' Rw2 Dw Bw2 D Fw D Dw B U2 Lw Fw F Dw' U Bw2 Dw Rw2 Bw D R2 Dw U Rw Bw F2 D' Bw F2
*4. *Lw2 Rw Uw U L F' Lw Rw' U2 Lw' D' Uw2 B' F Rw' D' Fw2 L D2 R F2 R' F' U B' F2 Dw U2 R Uw' U F' Lw' Rw Dw R' D2 Lw F Lw Uw Lw2 Dw' Fw' D' B L2 Dw L' Dw' R2 Fw' U Rw' Bw U Bw2 Dw' F' D'
*5. *R' Bw2 L2 Bw2 U R' D Uw U' Lw' B F Rw' Bw Fw' Rw' Fw Rw2 R' U Rw2 D2 R2 F R U Lw2 U Fw L2 Fw Uw' R2 D' Fw U Fw Rw' D Uw2 L' Fw2 U' Lw R' U L' D F D' L' F Lw2 F L Rw D2 Dw' Uw U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 B' U' L 2L R 2B' 2F 2L' 2F D 2B' 3R2 2R2 R F 2L2 B' U B' U L2 D 3F2 F2 D' 3U' 2U 2B 2L' 2B F2 2R' 2F 2U2 2B 2F2 2D2 U2 3R2 2U' U' 2L 3R2 R2 B' 2B2 2F 2D 2R B' 2F D2 3U2 L 2B2 2D 2L2 U 2R' R 2D2 2R2 U2 3R2 2D B' 2L' 2R R2 3U' U 2R U' 2B 2F D 2D2 2U' 2R
*2. *3U' F2 3R' B' U B 2L R2 3F D 2L2 3R2 2F2 L' 2R2 B 2U 2L2 2R' B 2F' 2U' 3R' 2U B2 2F 2D 3U2 2B2 D U F 2D' 2R 3U' 2U' L' 2L' R' 3U2 3R2 2F' 2U 2R2 2B 3R' 3U2 3R' R2 D2 B' 3U' 2R 2D 2L2 2D 3U2 R2 F 2L' D 2R2 R D B' F2 L 3F F' 2R2 2U' 2R D' L2 R2 2B 2L2 B D2 2D
*3. *2L' R2 B' 2F2 R2 2B' 2U2 F2 U' B' D2 B F 3U' R2 3U 3R D2 3R' 2R 2D 3U2 2U U' 2R' D 2F U2 2F2 3U2 B' 2F 3R2 B' 2D2 3U' 2U2 U' B 2L 2R R 2B' 2D' 2U 3R2 2B2 3U2 L2 2F2 L2 B2 F U2 L' 2R2 R2 B' F2 L 3U 2L' B2 F 2R' 2U 2L' D 2D2 3U2 2U 2F' 2L' 3R2 2B F2 2D 3U' 3F' D
*4. *2B 3F' 3U2 L 2L U2 3R' 2R R' 3F' 2D 2F' U B' D2 3U' 2U 2R U L2 3F' D' 2F2 3U' R' U B' 2D' U2 R' 2F' L2 2D2 3U 2R' B 3R2 3U' L 3F2 2F2 D' F' L' 2U' 2R' U' B' L2 D' 3F 2F' 2U' U2 L 3R2 2R2 R B' 2L' 2R2 2D R' 2F 2L 3R2 2F' 3U2 3R' B' F2 U' 2B2 2D2 3F2 2R D 3U 2U 2F2
*5. *B' U2 2L' 2R' 2D2 2L R' B 2F F D R 2D' 3F2 3R2 3U 2R' 3U2 U L B U 2F' F' 3R' U' 3R F' 2D 3U2 L' R' D 2D 3U2 2R' U' 2F R' B 2B2 3F2 2F' D2 3U' B2 L' D2 2F' 2U2 B' 3R' 2R 2D2 B2 3R 2F F2 D2 2D' 2L' D' L2 2L2 3R2 B U2 B2 F2 L' 3R 2U' B' 2R 2U 2R 3F L2 3F' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U F' 2L' 2B' R' 2B2 2F F2 2U 2B 3F2 2U U L' 2F' 2D 2U 2B' 3B2 U2 3L2 R D 3L' 3F' L2 3D' L2 2B 3R 3F U2 3B F2 2R' R2 2F L' 3U R' 3U 3R2 2D 3D' 3U' L2 3R' R' 3B2 2D2 L' D2 2F2 2L' R2 B 2F' D' 2L2 B2 3B' 2R2 2B 3F 2D' L 3R 2D 3U' 3F2 F2 2D' 2U R 3B2 F U' F2 2D' 2U' 3F2 3U 3L D' L 2L2 3L 3R 2B2 F L R' F2 3D' F 2D L' 2U' 3R 2D
*2. *F2 3R' 2D' 2B 3L2 3R2 B 2B' 2F2 2R2 R2 B2 2U' 2R' R B L' 2F' F' 2L2 2B2 2F' 3U 3R2 B 2D2 3U2 B' 2R' 3D2 B L' 3R2 R2 B 2B' 3D' L 2D' 3L2 B 3F D' L' 3L2 F2 2L R F 3R 3F' U2 F D' L' 2R 2D 3D' 3B' 3L' F' 2L' D2 2F2 3R 2D2 3D 3U2 B2 2B' 3B' 2F 3L' 2U L2 2R' 2U 3F2 2L' 3D2 B' U L B' 2R' 3D2 2U2 2B 3B 2F' 3R' 2U2 3L' B2 L2 2D2 B 3B 3F' 2D2
*3. *2D 3D 2B2 3F2 2F' 2U 3F F L2 B 2L 2U2 2L2 3F' 3U 3R' 3F' L 3D 3B2 U 2B 2F' D' 3L2 2B 2U 3F R2 D' 2F' 3U 3L 2B 3D2 3U' 2B D 3D U2 2L2 2R 2B 3R' 3F2 2L' 2D 2U2 L2 3L 3R 2B 3B 2R' R2 3B' 3F' 3R' 3F2 2R' 3U2 2R' 3F2 2F' 3D 3U' 2U' 2F' 2R 2D2 3F' 3D 2B 3D U 2L2 D 2U' 3L D2 3D2 3U U B' L' 2L 2U 3L2 2R2 D 2D2 U2 3R 3B 2L 3L 2R 3U2 R' 2D2
*4. *3F' 3U2 2U 3R' 2R 3D2 2B 3D 2U U L2 2L2 2R2 F 2D2 2R2 D2 3B' 2F2 U' L' 3F' 2D' 2U' F2 3R2 3D 3U' 2U2 U 2L' 3L2 3B2 L2 3B' D 3D' 2U2 3L 3D2 2U' F' R2 3D2 2R' 3B2 3U' B2 F 3U' 2B' D' 3B' U' R 2B' R2 3U' 3F2 3R D 3R 3F 2U2 F' 2U 3L2 2D2 L B' 2D' 2B2 F R' D' 3F' 3R' 3B 2F 3U' 2B2 3F' D' L2 D' B' U 3F2 3R2 2R F' L R2 B 2R2 R' 3B2 2D L' 2R
*5. *3R2 2R2 R2 3F R' 3U2 3B2 F2 L 3L2 R2 U2 2R' 3D L2 2U2 3F2 L D' 3F' U 3F2 3R F 3U2 2F2 2D' B2 L 3R' 2R' 3F 2F2 F2 2U2 3R' R 3D' 3B 3F 2R U2 R 3U2 B' 2F R 2U2 3B 2F2 D2 3D' 2R 2D2 3B 2U2 F L' 2B 2R' B2 2R 3F2 2D' 2U2 2R' 2B' 3F 2L2 2F' 3D 3B' 2D 2L' 3L 2U' B 3L2 U' B' 2U2 3B2 F 3L2 3R' D2 2F' 3D' U' 3R2 3D 3U 3L 2D' 3D' 2F' 3R' 2D 3U U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F R U' R U' R U2 F2 U'
*2. *U2 R2 U R' F R2 U R' F'
*3. *U R' U R' U2 R F2 U F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R2 F L2 R U L U' L U L' B2 F' R2 D' F D
*2. *R B' U2 L R2 U R2 B2 L2 F L2 U' L' F' D' U' B2 D
*3. *B2 D2 F D F' L B' F L U F' L' D B2 U2 F U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 Uw F L2 Rw2 B' R2 U2 B2 L Uw' Fw2 Rw R B Fw2 F' U B' F U2 Rw2 F2 Rw D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' Uw' U2 Rw B' U2
*2. *U2 R F' U L F2 L2 D Uw' Rw' U Rw2 U R' Fw2 F2 U B' Uw2 U' Fw D' L2 D' U' R2 D2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D' Uw B U B' Fw' F2
*3. *Uw U' Rw Uw Rw2 F2 D' Rw' U' Fw U' Fw D' R Fw' L' R' Uw U R Fw U2 R' Fw2 D2 U' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw' B' Fw Rw' R2 B2 Uw2 L' Rw' Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 D2 F' Lw2 Fw Dw' B' D2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw D2 Dw R' Dw L' Fw' Dw2 Uw Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw Lw2 F U2 Lw2 Rw D Lw Dw Lw2 U2 Fw' R' Bw2 R Dw2 Fw2 D' Fw L' Rw' D2 Uw Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw' B2 F2 Dw Bw' F D Fw' D' L2 D' B2
*2. *L' Bw2 Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw Rw' D' Fw2 L2 R' D Dw2 Uw' U R Bw Rw Dw2 B' Dw' U' Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw' L' Rw' U' Bw F Rw2 U' F' D F' D L Rw2 D' Dw' Uw2 F' Uw U' B' Dw Uw' U' Lw U' B' Fw' D' Fw' L2 R2
*3. *U Bw F2 Rw2 Bw Fw' L Lw Uw Rw Bw Uw2 R' Fw' L Rw Dw2 U' Bw2 F' U Fw F2 Dw L' B' Bw Fw2 F Lw' Rw' U' Rw' Uw' F Lw2 B' Lw' Fw F2 U' B' D2 Bw' Rw2 Uw2 U F2 L2 Rw' D B D2 U2 L Lw' Uw Rw B' Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 3U2 2B' 2L 3R D2 2L2 2R B' 2D' F U' 2B2 2F' 2D2 3U 2L2 B F' 2L 3R' 2R R2 2B 2F 2D' L2 U 2R' 3F F' 2U R 3F' 2D' 3F 2U2 2F2 L R' 2F' F 3U' 3F' 2R2 B 2F2 3U 3F2 2F2 3U2 R2 B' 2F2 D 2D' 3U2 U' 3F' 3U L2 F2 3U 2F' D 2L2 F' 2L2 3R2 R' 2B2 3F' 2D 3R2 3F' D2 2D' 3U 2B 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F 2D' 3B 3R2 2R2 2U 3F2 3D' 3F 2R 2F 3U2 2B2 2F' 2R F' 3R' 3D2 3U2 2L U 2L' 2R 2D2 2F2 3L 3D L' 2U' B' 3F2 3D' 2L' 2B2 3D' L 3F' F D' L2 2L 2R' 3B 2L' 3L' 2U2 U R F' D B2 2F2 2D' 3F' D2 3R' R 3F2 R 2B' 2L F' 2D B' 2F D 3U2 2U' 2R2 3F2 R2 2D 3F F' 3D' B 2D2 3U2 U 2L 2U2 U' R D' F D' 3D2 U2 3R' 3U2 3B2 U' L 3F2 L 2L 3R R 2F 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 F U2 F' L' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 R' U' L2 R B' R2
*2. *R F' L R D R' D' U L2 B2 F R2 F L D2 R' D2 R'
*3. *R' U2 L2 B' R2 F' L' D B' D2 F R2 B' L2 D'
*4. *F' R2 B' R' U' B2 D' F' L' D2 U' B' F' U R D2 F2 R2
*5. *U' L U2 F2 L2 B' D2 U L B L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 R2
*6. *B L2 B' D F2 L D' R B F' R2 B2 U' F' R' B2 R2 U'
*7. *F2 L' D2 B' L F2 L2 D' B' F U F D B' F D' R2 U
*8. *F2 U F R2 F D' R2 F2 R2 F' U2 L D2 U' F R' F U'
*9. *F' U B' U2 B L2 U' L' U' R2 D U' F D2 U B'
*10. *F2 R D L2 B2 R D B2 U R B' F2 L2 D L2 F2 L U'
*11. *L2 B' F2 L F2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 B D' F' L' U L B2 R2 U'
*12. *B2 F' R B U F' L' B2 L' R2 B D2 B' F2 L2 R' U2
*13. *D' U2 L' B L2 U R' D2 F2 R U B F' U' F L D'
*14. *D2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L D B2 U L2 F R D' F L2 R F'
*15. *B U2 R2 B2 U2 F L U2 L' B F' U' F' D R' B2 R' U'
*16. *D' F D' U' R B U2 R B F' L U' R' D2 B D' R'
*17. *R D' B' U F' L' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' R F L2 R U
*18. *L2 U' F R' D' B U' L D' L F2 L F' L' D2 F' U B
*19. *D' B' D2 B R2 D L2 B U2 B' F R' B D2 B' F2 R
*20. *D' U2 R D' R' B F' R U2 B2 R D L R' U2 F2 U R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R B' U' L R B' D2 U' B' L' B' D' F L2 D2 B2 U'
*2. *B' D B2 U F2 U R B' L F' D U F' R2 D2 R2 F
*3. *D F' D B' R' B R B2 F D B2 R U L D2 L R'
*4. *D2 U2 F' U R2 U2 F2 L U R F' R D2 B F' L2 U R2
*5. *U R2 D' L D' B2 F2 D2 F' L2 U B2 U B D F2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L D B F' R' D2 B L2 R' U B2 D L D' B2 D B'
*2. *R' D2 U' F2 R D L2 R U B L2 F' L' F R' D2 B U'
*3. *R2 B R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R F' U R' D2 L' U' F2 U'
*4. *R' D2 U2 L B' U2 F2 D2 F' R' D' L R U' F' L' U R'
*5. *F' R F D L' U L D B' L2 U B D' B F2 L2 U2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R U2 R2 D' R' D F R U F2 U' B' D' U2 L B D2
*2. *D R D L' F2 L' U L2 B' U' F L2 R' F L U2 F2
*3. *D' R2 B' U' L' F2 D B2 D2 F L B' U' B2 F2 L R D2
*4. *F2 U2 F' U L' D' B' U2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R U'
*5. *B D' U B' L2 D R2 F2 L D L2 U' R2 D' B2 F' D' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' L' D2 B' L2 R B L B U' F2 D F D' R2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R
*3. *U R B D' L R2 B' R' F' R' U2 B' R2 U2 B' F U2 F2
*4. *Uw' B' Fw2 D2 Uw B2 Fw U B D' Uw2 Fw' L B Fw Uw Fw' L' U Rw2 Uw U' B2 L' U2 Rw D' L2 D R' D' Uw' U2 B F2 Uw U' Rw2 Uw R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F' R' F2 R' F' U R' U2
*3. *R' D' F D' B' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' R' F L' D2 B' U2
*4. *L Rw' U' L2 R B F U R' D' Fw2 R' B' Uw' B2 L' Fw2 D B2 Uw' R2 D Rw' Fw Uw' U Rw2 Fw F Rw D L' B Fw' Uw2 R' Fw2 D Rw' R2
*5. *B2 Bw2 F' Uw' F' L' Dw2 B' Fw' Dw' Fw' F L' Lw Rw2 Uw' Lw' Bw' Dw Bw2 L2 Uw2 Bw' F D2 B' Fw2 L' Rw' Dw B' U L2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 F2 U Rw2 U F L B Fw' D' Lw' R2 Dw' L B Fw' U2 Bw2 R2 Fw' Rw Uw2 F2 D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L B' U R L B' l r b' u'
*2. *L' R B' R U B R' U' l' b' u
*3. *B U' L' R' L' U' B
*4. *B U L' R' B R' B r b' u
*5. *U' L B R' B R U l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (4,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,3) (6,3) (-1,0) (4,1) (-5,0) (-4,0) (1,4) (0,5) (-5,0) (-2,5)
*2. *(-5,0) (3,2) (6,0) (6,3) (6,3) (6,3) (3,3) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (4,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (4,4) (4,3) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (-5,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,2) (6,2) (6,4) (6,0) (4,0) (2,0) (4,2) (4,0) (3,3) (-5,3) (3,0) (5,0)
*4. *(0,-1) (-2,-2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (3,0) (6,1) (6,3) (5,0) (0,3) (0,2) (1,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (4,2) (1,2) (0,0)
*5. *(1,0) (5,5) (0,4) (6,3) (5,4) (4,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,5) (6,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (-2,5) (0,5) (6,1) (0,4) (0,1)

*Skewb*
*1. *F R' F' B L' F B' F' L' F' R L F' L R B F' L' F R L R L R L'
*2. *B R' F L R L B F L' F R' L F' L' R L F B' F B' R B' L' R B'
*3. *R' F' R' L R' F' R B' R' F' R F' B R F B F L B F B' R' F' B' R'
*4. *B F B' L B' F' R' B' R B F L' B' L' R' B F' R' F L' B' F B F R'
*5. *F' B L R' L R' L' F L' R L R B' L R' B F' B' R' L' R F L' B' R


----------



## guusrs (Jun 3, 2011)

first again!

fmc: DNF

failed sub-30, forgot the time and had nog backup solution.

Congratz Tomoaki!

Gus


----------



## nccube (Jun 3, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.58, 2.54, 5.57, 2.35, 2.97 = *2.70*
*2x2 BLD:* 7.63, 9.45, 20.25 = *7.63*
*3x3:* DNF, 9.78, 9.87, 9.08, 10.37 = *10.01*
*2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:24.85*
*OH:* 22.09, 24.97, 19.72, 19.78, 19.88 = *20.59*
*Pyraminx: * 7.12, 6.24, 5.83, 8.73, 7.32 = *6.90*
*Clock:* 9.38, 10.84, 10.78, 8.38, 9.31 = *9.82*
*FMC: 35*



Spoiler



2x2x2: R' F' R' L2 U2
2x2x3: F2 R . B' D' B
EO: R' D2 R2 F R'
Solve edges leaving 3 corners: F D' F D F' B D B' D B D2 B' D2
Insert at (.): U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 (Cancels 1 move)
Final solution: R' F' R' L2 U2 F2 R U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B D' B R' D2 R2 F R' F D' F D F' B D B' D B D2 B' D2


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 3, 2011)

skewb: (8.09), (5.81), 6.90, 5.83, 7.03=> 6.59
FMC: 43


Spoiler



z2y' 
2x2x3: F' R' F' B2 L' U' L D2 R2 L F L' 
rest of F2L: y F R U R' U' F U F' U M' U M 
LL: R' U' F R' F' R U R2 U' L U2 R' U R U2 L' R' U


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2: 5.46, 7.70, 6.19, 3.44, 5.00 = 5.55 avg5

3x3: 16.21, 21.61, 16.16, 17.42, 19.13 = 17.59 avg5

4x4: 1:18.90, 1:20.24, 1:14.99, 1:24.06, DNF(1:38.50) = 1:21.07 avg5

5x5: 2:41.78, 2:58.82, 2:36.35, 3:20.05, 3:04.26 = 2:54.95 avg5

3x3 OH: 1:05.72, 39.53, 38.06, 46.93, 39.86 = 42.11 avg5

7x7:


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 4, 2011)

OH: 14.50, 14.40, 16.40, 14.87, 17.34 = 15.25


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2: 2.09, 2.30, 3.49, 3.09, 2.56 = 2.65
2x2 BLD: 8.27, 9.19, DNF(11.59) = 8.27


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 4, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.26) 4.48 (7.00) 4.76 5.36 => 4.87

*3x3:* 12.40 (15.54) (11.51) 13.35 13.77 => 13.17
Comment: PLL skip on 3rd solve.

*4x4:* 59.61 59.03 (1:05.20) 59.84 (56.33) => 59.49
Comment: Meh average. Counting solves were pretty consistent though. 

*5x5:* 2:02.95 (1:52.70) (2:17.17) 2:10.49 2:06.35 => 2:06.60

*6x6:* 4:38.48 (5:07.19) 5:01.89 4:41.36 (4:36.55) => 4:47.24

*7x7:* (9:15.49) 8:37.80 (8:34.63) 8:56.09 8:40.97 => 8:44.95

*2x2 BLD:* 9.70 12.32 DNF => 9.70
Comment: Lol scrambles.

*3x3 OH:* 33.68 (35.83) (23.58) 29.12 26.33 => 29.71

*3x3 MTS:* 1:09.73 1:11.30 (1:08.59) (1:14.16) 1:08.93 => 1:09.99

*2-4 Relay:* 1:18.55

*2-5 Relay:* 3:13.56
Comment: Drastic improvement on 5x5 = Drastic improvement on 2-5 Relay. This was my first sub-4.  

*Magic:* (1.45) 1.33 (1.23) 1.23 1.26 => 1.27

*Master Magic:* 2.75 (2.72) 2.81 2.80 (2.81) => 2.79

*Clock:* 12.30 13.61 14.46 (11.40) (17.03) => 13.46

*Megaminx:* (1:55.07) (1:50.49) 1:54.43 1:50.88 1:51.72 => 1:52.34

*Pyraminx:* (10.61) 7.10 (4.99) 8.98 9.12 => 8.40

*Square-1:* 39.95 40.68 (1:03.23) 38.90 (38.35) => 39.84

*3x3 FM:* 41


Spoiler



2x2x1: F' D2
Cross + F2L#2: x2 R F2 R' F' L2 y R' U R2 U R U' F R' F' R
F2L#3: U' L' U' L
F2L#4: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' *R'*
OLL: *R'* U' F' U F R y R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: skip


----------



## Selkie (Jun 4, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 8.64, 9.21, 8.20, 9.57, 8.19 = *8.68*

*3x3x3*: 24.52, 23.23, 23.11, 31.35, 31.10 = *26.28*
_comment: average fell apart from solve 4, with a counting 31.1 _

*4x4x4*: 2:32.83, 2:14.97, 2:07.19, 2:20.50, 1:47.40 = *2:14.22*

*5x5x5*: 4:37.52, 4:31.47, 4:35.93, 4:43.42, 4:33.34 = *4:25.60*
_comment: Just meh! _

*6x6x6*: 9:32.45, 11:47.53, 10:34.75, 9:52.13, 8:48.67 = *9:59.77*
_comment: pb average and single_

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:06.59, 1:28.21, 1:09.20, 1:26.67, 1:13.84 = *1.16.57*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *3:01.09*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *7:54.70*


----------



## thatkid (Jun 4, 2011)

*2x2* - 7.94, (8.79), 7.37, (6.81), 7.25 = *7.52*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 4, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.20, 3.79, (3.82), 3.54, (2.07) = 3.18
*3x3:* (12.61), 10.83, 8.93, 10.18, (7.60) = 9.98
*OH:* 18.91, (22.29), 17.65, (17.59), 17.92 = 18.12
*2x2 BLD:* 23.28, 16.99, 21.31 = 16.99
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:16.62, 59.40 = 59.40
*5x5:* 1:29.19, 1:28.55, 1:32.87, (1:17.66), (1:45.42) = 1:30.20
*4x4:* 42.72, 44.76, (42.53), (49.73), 46.77 = 44.75
*Pyra:* (10.60), (7.41), 8.17, 9.76, 9.09 = 9.00
*2-4 relay:* 55.80
*2-5 relay:* 2:31.05
*Megaminx:* (1:32.56), (1:49.08), 1:45.05, 1:48.59, 1:46.22 = 1:46.62


----------



## irontwig (Jun 4, 2011)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



R' L F' D L2 R' U2 L U' L' D L U L' B2 F U F D F' D' F U' L' F' U' F U L B2

R' L F' D L2 R' U2 D.[XX-cross]
B2 F U F D F' D' F U' [Two psuedopairs]
L' F' U' F U L [LLEF+1]
B2 [Undo psuedoness]

.=D' L U' L' D L U L'

Great beginning but meh finish.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 4, 2011)

*2x2: *
7.09, 7.82, 6.56, 9.76, 5.73
avg5: 7.16 

*3x3:* 
20.69, 15.40, 18.09, 22.35, 17.39
avg5: 18.72 
fail

*3x3 OH:*
26.81, 24.56, 20.97, 28.52, 33.76
avg5: 26.63
a little better

FMC:


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.10, 7.71, 8.24, (9.13), (6.82) ==>> *7.68*
*3x3:* 22.07, (26.38), 23.63, (21.93), 21.93 ==>> *22.55*
*4x4:* (2:40.01), 2:03.93, 2:20.63, 2:23.47, (1:49.14) ==>>*2:16.01*
*Pyraminx:* (21.84), 17.97, 21.25, 21.00, (11.98) ==>> *20.07*


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 5, 2011)

*2x2* - 3.90 (3.21) 4.50 (4.88) 3.93 = *4.11*.
*3x3* - 16.30 18.86 (16.23) 16.48 (21.51) = *17.21*.
*3x3OH* - (30.35) (40.22) 34.69 36.27 31.23 = *34.06*.
*2-4 relay* - *3:24.91*.
*4x4* - (2:47.56), 2:25.23, (2:18.44), 2:31.53, 2:34.06 = *2:30.41*.
*Pyraminx* - (13.95) 17.01 (25.92) 23.57 17.78 = *19.45*.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 5, 2011)

3x3: 11.82, 12.34, 12.33, 10.71, 10.88 = 11.68

3x3 BLD: 47.95, DNF, DNF = 47.95

3x3 OH: 20.71, 19.25, 18.18, 30.27, 19.07 = 19.68
woooot. Not bad for my first 5 solves in ages


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 5, 2011)

2x2: 1.87, 2.35, 2.65, 3.22, 2.28 = 2.43
3x3: 9.69, 9.58, 9.83, 12.70, 8.59 = 9.70
4x4: 46.76, 49.88, 44.78, 44.62, 45.00 = 45.52
5x5: 1:31.35, 1:16.93, 1:32.05, 1:31.35, 1:34.68 = 1:31.58
6x6: 2:46.69, 2:22.46, 2:21.35, 2:40.17, 2:50.11 = 2:36.44
7x7: 4:34.75, 3:53.03, 4:07.77, 4:20.25, 4:20.39 = 4:16.14
2x2 BLD: 7.05+, DNF(9.24), 9.37+ = 7.05
3x3 BLD: 1:19.05, 1:34.00, 1:33.36 = 1:19.05
4x4 BLD: 9:13.82, DNS, DNS = 9:13.82
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 13.36, 21.05, 20.15, 19.81, 17.08 = 19.01
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 56.70
2-5 relay: 2:44.46
Clock: 9.44, 7.78, 9.65, 8.47, 13.87 = 13.87
Megaminx: 44.70, 47.24, 51.65, 50.45, 50.71 = 49.47
Pyraminx: 5.51, 3.45, 4.80, 4.30, 2.71 = 4.18
Square-1: 15.79, 19.31, 20.43, 15.30, 13.91 = 16.80


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 5, 2011)

2x2: (3.29), 3.66, (3.70), 3.67, 3.43 = 3.59
3x3: (16.15), 13.46, 12.94, 11.43, (10.05) = 12.61
4x4: 53.53, (59.48), 49.08, (44.92), 55.58 = 52.73
5x5: (1:54.56), 1:59.46, 1:55.27, (2:04.49), 1:56.50 = 1:57.08
OH: (16.09), (30.25), 20.53, 20.86, 18.82 = 20.07
234: 1:19.31
2345: 3:28.26


----------



## Brute Force (Jun 5, 2011)

3x3x3: 17.13 19.29 19.60 14.33 17.50
so bad

5x5x5: 2:03.48 2:10.32 2:01.21 2:08.89 1:48.74
can't get used to the color

7x7x7: 6:34.22 6:44.85 DNF 6:29.17 6:41.25
not good

3x3x3 OH: 33.48 27.25 36.08 31.12 DNF
the last one, I failed to hold the cube...

Square-1: 45.02 37.35 38.25 31.82 19.59
the last one is easy,actually the first one is much faster than I have thought

3x3x3 MTS: 1:13.74 DNF 1:48.45 DNF(1:02.55) DNS
I quit.why is PB always DNF...

3x3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNF
bad luck

3x3x3WF: 4:18.56 3:04.25 2:53.22(probably PB) 3:38.02 DNF

3x3x3 multi bld:2/3 17:21.00

haven't try fewest moves...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.07, 3.76, 3.91, 4.05, 2.44= *3.58*
*3x3:* 12.75, 13.60, 10.89, 13.69, 13.25= *13.20*


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 5, 2011)

*2x2: *2.71, 3.72, 2.90, 3.39, 3.11 = *3.13*
*3x3*: 10.10, 8.77, 12.86, 14.40, 12.90 = *11.95*
*Megaminx:*1:35.16, 1:46.62, 1:25.28, 1:38.56, 1:46.35 = *1:40.02*


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 5, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

_2x2_ - 6.59 7.08 8.42 DNF 6.39 = *7.36* _Comment - Wrong PBL_
_3x3_ - 18.61 17.00 19.56 21.47 18.54+ = *18.90* _Comment - U2 off on fifth_
_4x4_ - 1.05.00 1.09.00 1.15.60 1.02.33 1.17.96 = *1.09.87* _Comment: - O OP - OP_
_6x6_ - 3.29.05 3.44.56 3.34.08 3.55.87 3.54.93 = *3.44.52* _Comment - Shame about last 2. - OP - P OP_
_7x7_ - 5.34.94 DNF 5.45.58 5.37.63 5.52.53 = *5.45.25* _Comment - Timer malfunction_
_2x2 BLD_ 34.68 DNS DNS = *34.68* _comment - very easy one move face, sune, pbl speedblind_
_3x3 OH_ - 44.74 50.06 39.12 37.82 46.32 = *43.39* _Comment - Good._
_3x3 MTS_ - 1.15.62 58.73 1.12.54 2.45.68 1.19.53 = *1.15.90* _Comment - 4th went hideously wrong when I tried 4LLL instead of my usual FRUR'U'F'/nikklas/comms combo._
_Clock_ - 16.29 12.66 16.54 12.71 15.08 = *14.69*
_Megaminx_ - 2.17.50 2.09.40 1.54.33 2.17.02 2.27.50 = *2.14.64* _Comment - couldn't stop thinking about the EO and EP skip I had on LL 3rd on 4th and 5th_
_Pyraminx_ - 17.56 15.98 13.96 12.29 16.96 = *15.63* _Comment - Good_
_Square1_ - 46.22 1.08.67 53.66 1.17.85 1.10.81 = *1.04.38* _Comment - Standard_
_Skewb_ - 22.32 26.19 22.52 27.15 DNF = *25.29* _Comment - pop_


----------



## Alan Chang (Jun 5, 2011)

*3x3:* 22.70, 17.76, 19.00, 18.73, 19.30 = 19.01


----------



## Henrik (Jun 6, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: 50.31, (44.05), 45.83, (55.00), 50.47 => 48.87 sec
No practice for 2½ weeks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> _For some reason my computer double posted_


 
You can always delete one if your posts??


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

*2x2* - 7.65 8.34 12.43 8.00 8.46+
Comment: just finished my first Ao100 before these so i was in the mood for some more 2x2, third one was just bad
*3x3* - 42.78 38.55 35.42 39.29 52.92
Comment: L2LK, still using intuitive atm so it might aswell be lbl, the last one was terible, cp and ell took ages to recognise
*4x4* -
Comment:
*7x7* -
Comment:

*2x2 BLD* -
Comment:

*3x3 OH* -
Comment:
*3x3 FMC* -
Comment:

*234 Relay* - 2:54.09
Comment: getting better at multi inspection and inspecting whilst solving

*Megaminx* -
Comment:
*Pyraminx* -
Comment:
*Skewb* -
Comment:

Might not be doing all of these... bday on wednesday and ive got flu -.- hopeully getting V-cube 5 or 6, that will cheer me up


----------



## okayama (Jun 7, 2011)

*7x7x7*: 7:51.32, (8:15.86), (7:00.02), 8:12.49, 8:06.46 = 8:03.42 worse than last week 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:37.51, DNS, DNS = 2:37.51

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [14:51.47], 17:36.56, DNS = 17:36.56
1st: Off by 3 edges, memo 8:16.65
2nd: memo 10:51.15

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [35:15.16], DNS, DNS = DNF
1st: forgot to undo a setup L (memo 16:07.62)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/5 (43:58.46) memo 25:02.06 :confused:
1st: 2 twisted corners left
2st: Off by 5 edges
3rd: Off by 3 edges

*3x3x3 With Feet*: 3:03.83, 3:10.15, 2:53.83, (2:27.90), (3:18.13) = 3:02.60

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 25 HTM 


Spoiler



Scramble: D' L' D2 B' L2 R B L B U' F2 D F D' R2 D
Solution: L2 F2 U' B2 U F U' B2 D2 B' L R' B U2 B' R' U F' L F R' F R2 D F

40 min solution.

Pre-scramble: L F R' F R2 D F

c/e pair: L2
1st square: F' * D2
2nd square: U'
3rd square: B' L
c/e pair: R'
(NB: This start was found with pre-scramble R D F, and after that L F R' F R was added to correct pseudoness and create more c/e pair)

Then

4th square: B U2 B'
All but 3 corners: R' U F'
Correction: L F R' F R2 D F

Insert at *: F' U' B2 U F U' B2 U


----------



## Jakube (Jun 8, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (21.43), 12.22, 7.87, 6.55, (5.20) = *8.88*
_Wow, I´m really improving ;-)_
*3x3x3:* 18.90, 21.29, (17.95), 20.58, (27.07) = *20.26*
*4x4x4:* 1:28.32, (1:29.61), 1:18.15, 1:17.51, (1:17.50) = *1:21.33*
_Two really bad solves._
*5x5x5:* 2:34.90, (2:58.69), 2:48.16, (2:17.21), 2:46.73 = *2:43.26*
_A nice single_
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, 35.94, 34.64 = *34.64*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:54.58, DNF(1:59.90), DNF(1:53.10) = *1:54.58*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 10/11 in 52:11.17 (36:42.35)*
_Times are better and better, there would have been time for another one. 
10th cube: 2 twisted corners. The only explanation is that I executed RG instead of KG, but why did I do this? The memo was correct. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 51.49, 42.10, (34.12), (55.49), 52.94 = *48.84*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 2:59.35, 2:07.32, 2:32.28, (3:11.64), (2.03.64) = *2:32.98*
*Fewest Moves: 44 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: y2 R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' y2 U' B' R' U' R U B L U' L' U D' L U' L' D U' L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F U2 F L' D2 B U' L2 F2
Invert Scramble
2x2x2: F2 L2 U B' D2 (5/5)
2x2x3: L F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F2 (8/13)
F2L: U L2 U D' L U L' D U' L U L' (12/25)
OLL: B' U' R' U R B U (7/31)
PLL: y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' y2 (13/44)


----------



## nupityS (Jun 8, 2011)

Megaminx: 3:18.39, 3:30.67, (2:53.75), (3:31.25), 3:10.22=3:19.76
3X3: (33.71), 28.73, 30.73, 28.27, (25.42)=29.25
2X2: 7.55, 6.51, dead in the 3 solve. defective screw


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 8, 2011)

This looks fun, going to have to try some of these. I'll edit with some more later.

*6x6*: 8:35.38, 9:59.63...
*3x3 BLD*: 7:08.63, DNF (5:58.58 forgot parity), DNF (6:00.93 3 edges + 3 corners)


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 9, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:47.05 1:44.61 1:14.78
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:26.97 DNF 5:21.65
*5x5x5BLD:* 11:31.93 DNF 11:02.97

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:30.78 1:15.51 1:14.91 (58.61) (DNF) = 1:20.40
*4x4x4:* (5:26.68) 6:05.71 (DNF) 6:09.51 6:23.66 = 6:12.96
comment: The DNF was a core misalignment on my Maru. I posted about it in the blindfold failures thread. Suffice to say my Maru cube is no longer.
*5x5x5:* 12:07.75 (DNF) 13:45.07 (11:36.38) 12:22.92 = 12:45.25
comment: On the 12:22.92 I accidentally executed 5 images worth of x-center memo on the wings. I was about to execute the 6th when I realized this error, so I had to undo all 5 mistaken cycles and go back and execute on x-centers. This solve probably would have been a mid to high 11 without this mistake.

I don't think I'll have time for BIG cubes BLD this week, but I do want to start them again soon.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(4.47) (7.25) 7.16 6.59 6.66 = *6.80*
*3x3x3: *(23.93) 21.86 23.30 (19.86) 23.76 = *22.97*
*4x4x4: *(1:11.56) 1:21.21 1:17.94 1:17.55 (1:28.50) = *1:18.90*
*5x5x5: *2:08.50 (2:04.05) 2:08.78 (2:13.02) 2:11.59 = *2:09.62*
*6x6x6: *4:25.22 4:00.58 (3:59.88) (4:43.84) 4:39.65 = *4:21.82*
*7x7x7: *(7:28.61) 6:13.66 6:35.34 (5:52.96) 7:18.66= *6:42.55*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF (53.36) = *53.36*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF (3:48.31) DNF = *3:48.31*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(39.47) 34.11 38.38 32.22 (26.71) = *34.90*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:03.88 1:14.55 1:05.15 (1:00.47) (1:35.25) = *1:07.86*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:42.97) = *1:42.97*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(3:59.90) = *3:59.90*
*Magic: *(3.61) (1.63) 1.65 2.15 1.68 = *1.83*
*Master Magic: *(6.03) 4.38 (4.11) 5.21 5.36 = *4.98*
*Clock: *16.80 14.80 16.06 (18.16) (13.86) = *15.89*
*MegaMinx: *3:21.06 (3:31.94) (3:10.91) 3:26.49 3:12.71 = *3:20.09*
*Pyraminx: *(11.27) 9.94 10.13 8.40 (6.52) = *9.49*
*Square-1: *(1:21.61) 54.56 1:00.77 1:10.34 (53.55) = *1:01.89*


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 10, 2011)

*2x2x2* 7.98, 5.88, 11.40, 7.91, 5.48 = 7.26
*3x3x3* 14.65, 12.31, 15.27, 17.60, 17.24 = 15.72
*4x4x4* 1:07.47, 1:06.16, 1:07.86, 1:21.97,1:06.72 =1:07.35
No OLL parity on any solve
*5x5x5* 2:10.94, 2:10.29, 2:37.08, 2:07.04, 2:17.63 = 2:12.95 
*6x6x6* 4:46.97, 4:47.44, 4:33.76, 4:08.43,4:23.21 = 4:34.65
*2x2x2 BLD* 51.98, 42.94, DNF(50.42) = 42.94
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF(3:11.58), DNF(3:22.43), 4:03.87 = 4:03.87
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF(32:00.71), DNF(20:05.84), DNF(25:31.16)
First solve was off by one pair of corners that needed to be twisted and three center pieces. Second solve was off by two edges and two centers. Third solve was off by three edges and two centers. 
*3x3x3 OH* 30.01, 29.74, 24.81, 29.06, 26.83 = 28.54
*2-4* 1:39.41
*2-5* 4:02.02
*Magic* 1.82, 1.87, 2.44, 1.70, 2.57 = 2.04
*Megaminx* 1:09.83, 1:15.60,1:15.46, 1:15.80, 1:12.51= 1:14.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe my worst week ever. I'll fill in others if I have time, but I probably won't get much else done. Too much stress this week; hopefully next week will be better.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.22, 11.16, 9.69, 8.21, 7.84 = *8.71*
*3x3x3:* 19.59, 26.03, 20.65, 23.61, 23.36 = *22.54*
*4x4x4:* 1:53.33 [OP], 1:29.68, 1:29.25 [O], 1:32.53 [O], 1:14.65 = *1:30.49*
*5x5x5:* 2:42.84, 2:51.85, 2:21.40, 2:56.92, 2:39.42 = *2:44.70*
*6x6x6:* 5:29.34 [OP], 5:18.00, 5:28.86 [O], 6:29.24 [O], 4:15.55 = *5:25.40*
Comment: Fourth one would easily have been sub-5 except for bad pop. Fifth one was luckiest solve ever!
*7x7x7:* 8:05.58, 8:05.76, 7:11.00, 9:59.94, 7:25.64 = *7:52.33*
Comment: Fourth one had lots of pops.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.63, 23.33, 36.38 = *23.33*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:42.88], DNF [2:09.63], DNF [2:33.55] = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 3 corners, second one had 2 edges flipped, third one off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:34.24, 3:51], DNF [8:02.90, 4:18], DNF [10+, 5:51] = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 7 wings - forgot to do one whole location. Second one off by 3 wings, solved LP instead of LX, for no good reason. Third one off by 8 wings; I was rushed for time due to using stackmat and skipping a piece while memorizing (took forever to find), and then I made a mistake executing and corrected it wrong.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [23:34.60, 14:34], DNS yet, DNS yet = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by just 3 corners; memo wasn't working at all.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNS* yet
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNS* yet
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *1/3 = DNF, 10+* [5:32]
Comment: No time for a real attempt this week, and this one was a disaster. Ran out of time on stackmat; memorization was bad because I got confused on one set of edges. Ran out on execution of last cube, first cube off by 3 corners.
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.18, 34.15, 43.30, 42.84, 47.50 = *41.77*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:51.25, 1:42.40, 1:49.30, 1:56.36, 2:25.03 = *1:52.30*
Comment: Still getting better on hard floor.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* *DNS* yet
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*


Spoiler



F' D2 R B L2 B R B' F R2 D' R F2 D' F' D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B D R D R' D' R2 F' R2 F R2 B R2 B' R2
premoves for 4th pair: F' R2 F R2
premoves for 2x cross: B R2 B' R2
2x2x2: F' D2 R B L2
3x cross: B R B' F R2 D' F
4th pair: F' R F
OLL: F D' F' . D R D R' D' R2
insert at .: D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B
F F' cancel before 4th pair; F F become F2 before OLL.

Comment: Done in less than 30 minutes; no time for a full attempt.


*2-4 relay:* *2:07.47* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *5:08.16* [O]
*Magic:* 10.15, 14.27, 15.00, 12.81, 10.13 = *12.41*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.86, 3.91, 4.22, 3.55, 3.86 = *3.88*
*Clock:* 2:48.09 [0:28], 14.53, 16.03, 16.28, 16.13 = *16.15*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [31:44.79, 15:09], 3:48.25, 3:24.55, 3:10.68, 3:14.05 = *3:28.95*
Comment: BLD solve off by 5 edges and 5 corners (must have been a single setup move); time is my fastest attempt ever. I don't know why the speedsolves were so bad this week, but they were terrible.
*Pyraminx:* 1:45.59, 14.33, 10.81, 18.22, 9.59 = *14.45*
*Square-1:* DNF, 33.91, 32.09 [P], 40.90 [P], 32.00 = *35.63*
Comment: BLD solve was case PR; I couldn't recall the matrix. I'm working on rememorizing them all right now; I should have them all completely back by next week, hopefully.
*Skewb:* 3:08.44 [1:39], 13.05, 22.21, 11.96, 17.52 = *17.59*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.30 - (8.90) - (7.34) - 8.74 - 7.99 = 8.34
3x3x3: 17.79 - 20.74 - 22.06 - 22.01 - 18.43 = 20.39 (Getting close to sub-20!)
4x4x4: 1:29.24 - 1:27.45 - (1:44.21) - (1:24.57) - 1:26.87 = 1:27.85
5x5x5: 3:15.09 - (3:07.51) - 3:20.76 - (3:24.45) - 3:20.67 = 3:18.84
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (bad week for blind this week  )
3x3x3OH: 51.00 - 49.68 - 46.22 - 56.99 - 48.58 = 49.76
3x3x3MTS: (1:20.97) - (1:46.24) - 1:27.60 - 1:24.40 - 1:38.43 = 1:30.14
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:08.22
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 6:25.08
Magic: 1.37 - (1.36) - 1.44 - 1.41 - (1.56) = 1.41
Clock: 26.94 - (28.91) - (25.86) - 27.65 - 27.83 = 27.47
MegaMinx: 1:57.80 - 1:56.36 - 1:58.47 - (1:58.51) - (1:49.26) = 1:57.54
PyraMinx: (14.36) - (6.80) - 8.64 - 13.89 - 12.90 = 11.81
Square-1: (1:15.45) - (1:22.81) - 1:20.44 - 1:21.45 - 1:19.43 = 1:20.44
Skewb: (7.89) - 8.13 - 8.23 - 8.17 - (8.36) = 8.18
FMC: DNF (Scrambled incorrectly)


----------



## Brest (Jun 10, 2011)

Brest:

*2x2x2:* 9.23 9.22 9.72 (11.42) (8.24) = *9.39*

*3x3x3:* 21.79 19.82 (23.22) (18.09) 19.96 = *20.52*

*4x4x4:* (142.03) 118.18 123.58 121.06 (111.79) = *2:00.94*

*5x5x5:* 279.43 (255.77) 277.88 257.33 (304.19) = *4:31.55*

*Clock:* 19.81 16.22 15.00 (14.69) (20.03) = *17.01*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 31*


Spoiler



Scramble: D' L' D2 B' L2 R B L B U' F2 D F D' R2 D
Solution: L2 F' D2 U R' U' R B L' D2 L' D F2 D' F D2 F R F R' D' R' D B' R F R' B R F' R'

L2 : CE pair
F' D2 : 1x2x2 square
U R' U' R B @ : pseudo 2x2x2 (find premove R')
L2 : 2x2x3
L D2 L' : some EO
D F2 : 2 CE pairs
D' F D2 : 1x2x2 square
F2 : F2L-1
F' R F : EO & more blocks
R' D' R' D R : leave 3 corners
R' B' R F R' B R F' : corner cycle
R' : premove

No time to look for an insertion, so a direct commutator at the end. It cancels 2 moves, which actually would've cancelled with the premove anyway. Insert [B',DF'D'] @ to cancel 2 moves for a 29 move solution.
I like the start and the end, but I'm sure there is a better middle section. The random EO didn't do anything else. Switching to the inverse after making 2 squares might be good.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 10, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.91, (4.08), (11.25), 8.59, 4.26 = *5.92* 
*3x3:* 17.33, 17.48, (19.25), (13.93), 17.48 = *17.43*
_Comment: Lol, not sure what happened here._
*4x4:* (1:27.26), 1:06.06, 1:14.08, 1:24.45, (1:02.08) = *1:14.86*
*5x5:* 2:40.29, 2:32.18, (2:51.01), (2:24.69), 2:38.37 = *2:36.95*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:30.06*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:37.58*
*3x3 OH:* (31.34), 30.08, (22.44), 28.64, 29.89 = *29.53*
*Pyraminx:* (15.97), 12.69, 10.21, (9.46), 10.41 = *11.10*

*2x2 BLD:* 24.80, 23.07, 19.23 = *19.23* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:03.89, DNF, DNF = *1:03.89*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, 10:39.16, DNF = *10:39.16*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 13/17 (52:02.04) = *9 points*
_Comment: Too tired, lost concentration during execution. I found myself applying corner memo on edges and shooting to wrong letters, I assume there would've been errors that I didn't pick up on._


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 10, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 59.12 [ 30], 1:00.72 [ 13], 29.36 [ 14] = *29.36* OK
*3x3BLD:* 1:50.06 [ 56], 2:15.84 [ 1:01], DNF [2:21.09, 1:06] = *1:50.06* OK if not good
*4x4BLD:* 10:20.13 [ 6:21], DNF [8:49.23, 4:48], DNF [9:29, 5:27] = *10:20.13* 
First was a really hard scramble, had to memo forever. 
*5x5BLD:* 18:15 [ 11:26], DNF [20:49, 10:45], DNF [15:47, 6:38] = *18:15* OK if not good
*6x6BLD:* 40:26 [ 21:46] = *40:26* 
I actually made 5 out of 7 but after that have had 4 dnf:s
*7x7BLD:* DNF [59:48, 31:10] = *DNF* Sub-60 ! But lots of errors (70% ok)
*Multi:* *9/10 = 8* in 53:11 [37:37] One corners twisted (+ buffer). Simple multi (not much twists and flips). Lots of time to spare. This really could have been my first 10/10.

Done bld:
*2x2:* DNF [38.98, 15], DNF [38.04, 13], 48.89 [ 15], DNF [35.32, 15], 36.41 [ 13] = *DNF*
*3x3:* 2:19.50 [ 44], 1:32.85 [ 39], 1:17.02 [ 32], 1:44.32 [ 37], 1:53.51 [ 47] = *Good* I think this is a PB avg. Good memo throughout.
*4x4:* 7:13.56 [ 3:48], DNF [8:25.16, 4:12], DNF [7:15, 4:04], 6:18.56 [ 3:05], DNF [7:23.48, 3:58] = *DNF*
Good solves, nr 2 & 5 were only one cycle off.
*5x5:* DNF [15:21, 8:56], DNF [14:34, 8:22], DNF [16:24, 9:48], DNF [18:29, 9:45], DNF [18:03, 9:59] = *DNF* Nah 
*6x6:* 37:29 PB [ 22:10], DNF [37:13, 22:06], DNF [36:25, 20:58], DNF [33:53, 17:55], DNF [40:51, 27:00] = *DNF*
*7x7:* DNF [1:12:08, 35:10], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Neither stamina nor time for 5 extra 7x7BLD


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 10, 2011)

> Neither stamina nor time for 5 extra 7x7BLD


You're crazy..


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 10, 2011)

@mike
It seems like most people are.

*2x2: 3.28 =* 2.94, 3.02, (2.88), (4.01), 3.88
*3x3: 14.24 =* (16.35), 14.61, 14.34, (12.70), 13.78
Comment: type C III test solves, I really like how it feels
*4x4: 57.80 =* (1:06.04), 57.52, 56.16, 59.71, (49.31)
Comment: X-cube 4 (first solves), the last solve was good 
*5x5: 2:29.99 =* 2:30.20, (2:41.30), 2:31.40, 2:28.10, (2:26.20)
*6x6: 4:43.53 =* (4:51.00), 4:46.29, (4:34.91), 4:43.02, 4:41.29
*7x7: 8:15.84 =* (8:21.62), 8:16.39, (8:13.29), 8:16.73, 8:14.40

*2x2 BLD: 11.29*, DNF(9.28), 14.23+
Comment: the DNF was completely scrambled
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(3:42.93), 2:21.81, DNF(1:55.02)
Comment: 1: I memorized it then realized it was in the wrong orientation. Then when I re memorized it I had the last memo _interfering_ with it.  so I spent a little more memo time and DNFed it. I took a break and did the other 2 the day after. 3: the corners were completely scrambled.
*3x3 Multi BLD: 3/5 = 1 point* in *(time lost)* 
Comment: the first two where completely scrambled. IDK what happened

*3x3 OH: 22.09 =* (19.38), 22.46, 23.10, (25.31), 20.71
*3x3 WF: 4:29.30 =* (4:39.08), (4:23.19), 4:28.33, 4:26.91,4:32.66
*3x3 MTS: 53.71 =* (56.19), (50.28), 53.01, 55.29, 52.83
*3x3 FMC: 39HTM * 


Spoiler



Scramble: D' L' D2 B' L2 R B L B U' F2 D F D' R2 D
Solution: U' R2 L B2 U2 L' D L B D’ L2 D2 B2 D L2 D’ B2 L2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ F L B’ L B L2 F D’ F2 D F2 U F’ D’ F U’

XXcross: U' R2 L B2 U2 L' D L B' (9/9)
Switch to inverse
F2L finish: U F' D F U' F2 D' F2 D F2 (10/19)
OLL: F L2 B’ L’ B L’ F’ (7/26)
PLL: U R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D’ B2 D2 L2 D B2 (15/41)
Undo inverse: *U' R2 L B2 U2 L' D L B'* B2 D’ L2 D2 B2 D L2 D’ B2 L2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ F L B’ L B L2 F’ F2 D’ F2 D F2 U F’ D’ F U’
Cancelations: XXcross-PLL: B’ B2= B, OLL- F2L: F’ F2= F 41-2= 39



*2-4: 1:19.52* 
*2-5: 3:51.39 * 
*Clock: 13.92 =* 15.29, (11.94), 14.41, (12.57), 14.79
*Megaminx: 1:20.76 =* 1:21.63, 1:19.28, 1:21.36, (1:21.92), (1:18.41)
Comment: fixed my old mefferts megaminx
*Pyraminx: 8.91 =* (8.92), 8.91, 8.91, 8.91, (8.90),
Comment: The window Closed before I could copy the times 
*Sq-1: In the process of fixing * 
*Skewb: 11.07 =* (9.80), 11.32, 10.61, (11.85), 11.27


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 10, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> FMC: 40 HTM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
can't seem to get it to work, I think you used the wrong scramble


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 11, 2011)

*Cubenovice*

*FMC: 31 HTM*
Lousy insertions...



Spoiler



L R' F’ D R’ L2 D U2 double X cross 8
Test variations after L R' F’ D R’

: L R' F’ . D R’ 5
U’ L2 U’ *D* for a better continuation 9
*D’* L D L’ EO stuff * D D'* cancel out 11
F L’ F’ L EO stuff 15
D F D’ F’ leaves 5 corners after 19 moves

At . insert F R2 F' L' F R2 F' L to cancel 3 moves
At : insert F' R' F L' F' R F L to cancel 1 move
I cannot believe that there are no good insertions in those last 11 moves...

F' R' F L' F' R F *L L* *R' F' F R2 *F' L' F R2 F' L D R' U' L2 U' *D D'* L D L' F L' F' L D F D' F'

F' R' F L' F' R F L2 R F' L' F R2 F' L D R' U' L2 U' L D L' F L' F' L D F D' F' = 31 HTM


----------



## irontwig (Jun 11, 2011)

lol, same beginning (again)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 11, 2011)

irontwig said:


> lol, same beginning (again)



Don't you hate it when that happens?
Especially when you are the 2nd one to post...

Nice but not even close to our record of 14 identical moves at fmc.mustcube.net comp 331:

L' B' U B2 L2 B2 2x2x2 + pair
R' F R' D2 2x2x3
R2 U' R' @ U F2L-corner

As usual you beat me at the endgame 

Thinking of mustcube.net: I just joined again, I think it was my first sub 30 since a few weeks...
Stupid edge cycles make for crap insertions!
I think we may get 5 moves in common, after that it becomes pretty crazy for a 12 move F2l-slot


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> can't seem to get it to work, I think you used the wrong scramble



I must have messed up the scramble by one move becuase I reversed my solution and 4-edge cycle and 4-corner cycle were left. Gah


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 11, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (15.67), 15.94, 17.44, (19.19), 17.93 = *17.10*
*5x5x5*:2:04.12 ,(2:00.87) ,(2:06.25) ,2:01.85 ,2:03.70 = *2:03.22*
*6x6x6*: 3:38.90, (3:42.99), 3:24.97, (3:18.90), 3:31.63 = *3:31.83*


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 11, 2011)

*2x2*: (2.85), 2.99, (4.55), 4.22, 3.14 = *3.45*
*3x3*: 13.86, 14.92, (13.32), (16.10), 14.10 = *14.29*
*4x4*: 1:09.12, (1:11.99), 1:08.14, (59.69), 1:05.35 = *1:07.54*
*OH 3x3*: (24.04), (35.42), 27.94, 27.28, 29.77 = *28.33*
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: *1:26.56*
*3x3 BLD*: 1:34.73, DNF(1:26.12), DNF(2:17.62) = *1:34.73*

Good for me.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2011)

Final results, Simon back on top 

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.43 SimonWestlund
 2.65 Rubiks560
 2.70 nccube
 3.13 cuber952
 3.18 Yes, We Can!
 3.28 Jaysammey777
 3.45 jorgeskm
 3.58 cuberkid10
 3.59 yoinneroid
 4.11 RubiksNub
 4.87 Evan Liu
 5.55 masteranders1
 5.92 Zane_C
 6.80 AvGalen
 7.16 Hershey
 7.26 dimwmuni
 7.36 James Ludlow
 7.52 thatkid
 7.68 tozies24
 8.27 Georgeanderre
 8.34 MaeLSTRoM
 8.68 Selkie
 8.71 Mike Hughey
 8.88 Jakube
 9.39 Brest
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 9.70 SimonWestlund
 9.98 Yes, We Can!
 10.01 nccube
 11.68 amostay2004
 11.95 cuber952
 12.61 yoinneroid
 13.17 Evan Liu
 13.20 cuberkid10
 14.24 Jaysammey777
 14.29 jorgeskm
 15.72 dimwmuni
 17.10 Keroma12
 17.21 RubiksNub
 17.43 Zane_C
 17.59 masteranders1
 17.97 Brute Force
 18.72 Hershey
 18.90 James Ludlow
 19.01 Alan Chang
 20.26 Jakube
 20.39 MaeLSTRoM
 20.52 Brest
 22.54 Mike Hughey
 22.54 tozies24
 22.97 AvGalen
 26.28 Selkie
 29.24 nupityS
 40.21 Georgeanderre
 1:20.40 cmhardw
 1:43.56 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(20)

 44.75 Yes, We Can!
 45.51 SimonWestlund
 52.73 yoinneroid
 57.80 Jaysammey777
 59.49 Evan Liu
 1:07.54 jorgeskm
 1:07.56 dimwmuni
 1:09.87 James Ludlow
 1:14.86 Zane_C
 1:18.90 AvGalen
 1:21.07 masteranders1
 1:21.33 Jakube
 1:27.85 MaeLSTRoM
 1:30.49 Mike Hughey
 2:00.94 Brest
 2:14.22 Selkie
 2:16.01 tozies24
 2:30.27 RubiksNub
 6:12.96 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:30.20 Yes, We Can!
 1:31.58 SimonWestlund
 1:57.08 yoinneroid
 2:03.22 Keroma12
 2:04.53 Brute Force
 2:06.60 Evan Liu
 2:09.62 AvGalen
 2:12.95 dimwmuni
 2:29.90 Jaysammey777
 2:36.95 Zane_C
 2:43.26 Jakube
 2:44.70 Mike Hughey
 2:54.95 masteranders1
 3:18.84 MaeLSTRoM
 4:31.55 Brest
 4:35.60 Selkie
12:45.25 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:36.44 SimonWestlund
 3:31.83 Keroma12
 3:44.52 James Ludlow
 4:21.82 AvGalen
 4:38.46 dimwmuni
 4:43.53 Jaysammey777
 4:47.24 Evan Liu
 5:25.40 Mike Hughey
 9:59.78 Selkie
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:16.14 SimonWestlund
 5:45.25 James Ludlow
 6:40.11 Brute Force
 6:42.55 AvGalen
 7:52.33 Mike Hughey
 8:03.42 okayama
 8:15.84 Jaysammey777
 8:44.95 Evan Liu
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 15.26 a small kitten
 18.16 Yes, We Can!
 19.01 SimonWestlund
 19.68 amostay2004
 20.07 yoinneroid
 20.58 nccube
 22.09 Jaysammey777
 26.63 Hershey
 28.33 jorgeskm
 28.54 dimwmuni
 29.54 Zane_C
 29.71 Evan Liu
 33.56 Brute Force
 34.06 RubiksNub
 34.90 AvGalen
 41.77 Mike Hughey
 42.11 masteranders1
 43.39 James Ludlow
 48.84 Jakube
 49.75 MaeLSTRoM
 1:16.57 Selkie
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 48.87 Henrik
 1:52.30 Mike Hughey
 2:32.98 Jakube
 3:02.60 okayama
 3:40.28 Brute Force
 4:28.18 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 7.05 SimonWestlund
 7.63 nccube
 8.27 Rubiks560
 9.70 Evan Liu
 11.29 Jaysammey777
 16.99 Yes, We Can!
 19.23 Zane_C
 23.33 Mike Hughey
 29.36 MatsBergsten
 34.64 Jakube
 34.68 James Ludlow
 42.94 dimwmuni
 53.36 AvGalen
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 47.95 amostay2004
 59.40 Yes, We Can!
 1:03.89 Zane_C
 1:14.78 cmhardw
 1:19.05 SimonWestlund
 1:34.73 jorgeskm
 1:50.06 MatsBergsten
 1:54.58 Jakube
 2:21.81 Jaysammey777
 2:37.51 okayama
 3:48.31 AvGalen
 4:03.87 dimwmuni
 7:08.63 Yttrium
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Brute Force
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:21.65 cmhardw
 9:13.82 SimonWestlund
10:20.13 MatsBergsten
17:36.56 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF dimwmuni
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:39.16 Zane_C
11:02.97 cmhardw
18:15.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

40:26.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

13/17 (52:02)  Zane_C
10/11 (52:11)  Jakube
9/10 (53:11)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (17:21)  Brute Force
3/5 (50:00)  Jaysammey777
1/3 (10:59)  Mike Hughey
2/5 (43:58)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 53.71 Jaysammey777
 1:07.86 AvGalen
 1:09.99 Evan Liu
 1:15.90 James Ludlow
 1:30.14 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Brute Force
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 55.80 Yes, We Can!
 56.70 SimonWestlund
 1:18.55 Evan Liu
 1:19.31 yoinneroid
 1:19.52 Jaysammey777
 1:24.85 nccube
 1:26.56 jorgeskm
 1:30.06 Zane_C
 1:39.41 dimwmuni
 1:42.97 AvGalen
 2:07.47 Mike Hughey
 2:08.22 MaeLSTRoM
 2:54.09 Georgeanderre
 3:01.09 Selkie
 3:24.91 RubiksNub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:31.05 Yes, We Can!
 2:44.46 SimonWestlund
 3:13.56 Evan Liu
 3:28.26 yoinneroid
 3:51.39 Jaysammey777
 3:59.90 AvGalen
 4:02.02 dimwmuni
 4:37.58 Zane_C
 5:08.16 Mike Hughey
 6:25.08 MaeLSTRoM
 7:54.70 Selkie
*Magic*(5)

 1.27 Evan Liu
 1.41 MaeLSTRoM
 1.83 AvGalen
 2.04 dimwmuni
 12.41 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.79 Evan Liu
 3.88 Mike Hughey
 4.98 AvGalen
*Skewb*(5)

 6.59 Sa967St
 8.18 MaeLSTRoM
 11.07 Jaysammey777
 17.59 Mike Hughey
 25.29 James Ludlow
*Clock*(9)

 9.19 SimonWestlund
 9.82 nccube
 13.46 Evan Liu
 13.92 Jaysammey777
 14.69 James Ludlow
 15.89 AvGalen
 16.15 Mike Hughey
 17.01 Brest
 27.47 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(12)

 4.18 SimonWestlund
 6.89 nccube
 8.40 Evan Liu
 8.91 Jaysammey777
 9.01 Yes, We Can!
 9.49 AvGalen
 11.10 Zane_C
 11.81 MaeLSTRoM
 14.45 Mike Hughey
 15.63 James Ludlow
 19.45 RubiksNub
 20.07 tozies24
*Megaminx*(11)

 49.47 SimonWestlund
 1:14.21 dimwmuni
 1:20.76 Jaysammey777
 1:40.02 cuber952
 1:46.62 Yes, We Can!
 1:52.34 Evan Liu
 1:57.54 MaeLSTRoM
 2:14.64 James Ludlow
 3:19.76 nupityS
 3:20.09 AvGalen
 3:28.95 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(7)

 16.80 SimonWestlund
 35.63 Mike Hughey
 35.81 Brute Force
 39.84 Evan Liu
 1:01.89 AvGalen
 1:04.38 James Ludlow
 1:20.44 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 okayama
30 irontwig
31 Cubenovice
31 Brest
35 nccube
37 Mike Hughey
39 Jaysammey777
41 Evan Liu
43 Sa967St
44 Jakube
DNF  MaeLSTRoM
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

288 SimonWestlund
257 Jaysammey777
230 Evan Liu
211 Yes, We Can!
211 Mike Hughey
202 Zane_C
170 AvGalen
156 dimwmuni
146 nccube
137 yoinneroid
136 MatsBergsten
126 Jakube
125 James Ludlow
123 MaeLSTRoM
109 jorgeskm
103 Brute Force
78 okayama
73 amostay2004
70 masteranders1
66 RubiksNub
66 cuber952
63 cmhardw
59 Brest
57 Keroma12
53 Selkie
49 Hershey
47 cuberkid10
42 Rubiks560
31 tozies24
25 a small kitten
21 irontwig
20 Sa967St
20 Georgeanderre
20 Cubenovice
15 Alan Chang
14 nupityS
12 guusrs
11 thatkid
10 Henrik
9 Yttrium


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats simon!



MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 Multi blind*(7)
> 
> 13/17 (52:02)  Zane_C
> 10/11 (52:11)  Jakube
> ...


 
Just wondering where the 50:00 came from, I posted time lost


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Just wondering where the 50:00 came from, I posted time lost



Yes exactly. As it was lost I took maximum time for 5 cubes without DNF.
The program needs a time to be able to calculate the result and I had to
set something. As you lost it 50:00 was as good as any . If you want a
better time you better not to lose it .


----------



## okayama (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm sorry Mats, my post was like


> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [14:51.47],
> 1st: Off by 3 edges, memo 8:16.65


and 8:16.65 seems to be counted as a 2nd solve. I've just edited it (2nd: 17:36.56).
Could you add the result please?


----------

